# 100 threads per la vita...



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Ovvero aiutiamo il piccolo Fa a far uscire quel post alla lista!!!

Amici ed amiche del forum fate un'opera di bene...suvvia aprite un nuovo inutile thread...per aiutare un amico!!!

Se lo fate riceverete a casa la tessera de "Gli amici di Fa"...gratuita per il primo anno...poi si paga


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvero aiutiamo il piccolo Fa a far uscire quel post alla lista!!!
> 
> Amici ed amiche del forum fate un'opera di bene...suvvia aprite un nuovo inutile thread...per aiutare un amico!!!
> 
> Se lo fate riceverete a casa la tessera de "Gli amici di Fa"...gratuita per il primo anno...poi si paga


Che carina, ... sei una grande   

	
	
		
		
	


	





... però non sono nemmeno male queste storie di divorzi, ... in fondo sono più curiosi del mio straziante post.

Insomma, non mi ero accorto, ma ci sono davvero delle storie folli in queste cose


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Posso raccontare del divorzio che alcuni individui che conosco han fatto col rispettivo cervello?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Posso raccontare del divorzio che alcuni individui che conosco han fatto col rispettivo cervello?


Si Compos puo' anche essere biografico e/o autobiografico..


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Vediamo*

Io posso raccontare di un chierico del Duomo che quando va a zocccole chiede lo sconto perchè le ricorda nelle sue preghiere??!! Può contare come intervento? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io posso raccontare di un chierico del Duomo che quando va a zocccole chiede lo sconto perchè le ricorda nelle sue preghiere??!! Può contare come intervento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto va bene Bruja...ma dovresti leggere le clausole del contratto...quelle scrite piccine, piccine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: Vedi Thread di Milea


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*ok ok*

Ho capito tutto......................facciamo così che forse me la schivo...............


..............................FA FOR PRESIDENT ANYWAY.......................

Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho capito tutto......................facciamo così che forse me la schivo...............
> 
> 
> ..............................FA FOR PRESIDENT ANYWAY.......................
> ...


Ma con quel titolone la' puoi aprire un sondaggio....dai Bruja su' e' per una buona causa


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Mah*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma con quel titolone la' puoi aprire un sondaggio....dai Bruja su' e' per una buona causa


Sai con questi presupposti e i codicilli dei contratti penso più alle causali............. ma come siamo messi con l'habeas corpus?
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai con questi presupposti e i codicilli dei contratti penso più alle causali............. ma come siamo messi con *l'habeas corpus*?
> Bruja


..ti rispondo come solo il nostro caro Francesco Totti potrebbe:"..no,no...nu' me parla' 'n inglese"...


----------

